# Hub Pages



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone here do hub pages? I joined a couple of days ago and have posted 2 articles. Any tips?


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Sooooo, what is hub pages?


----------



## Patriot (Jan 2, 2010)

furholler, do you have an Adsense account? Also, do you have an affiliate account with Amazon?

Both of those can provide a SMALL bit of income for hubs that get visited. If you are trying to do internet marketing another place that is worth checking is Squidoo.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes, I do. I have generated a wee bit, but would like to earn some more. I'd be happy with $50.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> Sooooo, what is hub pages?


Go to www.hubpages.com they can explain it way better than me.


----------

